# DTRPG Subscription



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2011)

If you buy the DTRPG Subscription for ZeitGeist, do you also get all the extras like Themes etc or just the Adventures?


----------



## ve4grm (Nov 2, 2011)

I have my subscription through RPGNow (same company), and yes, you get all of the supplementary material, including preview material.

Regarding themes: The themes are included in the Player's Guide. They also exist as standalone files (which were previews, I believe, and are included in your subscription). These standalone files, however, are older, and do not match the updated info that's in the Player's Guide.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2011)

You do get access to the preview material (if you really want it) but it's all in (final form) the Player's Guide anyway.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks. I must have missed that


----------

